# Tatuaje



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

I smoked my fist Tatuaje Lancero tonight and it was a classic smoke.
First stellar cigar I've had in a long while.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Talk about a fine cigar! Nice one Nick, thanks for making me jealous! 

CD


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice indeed!!


----------



## genettim (May 15, 2007)

mmm... makes me want to fire one up right now!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I have one of those in my humi, may have to try it soon!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Tatuaje Es Mucho Gusto!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

damn tasty smoke,nick your pics of the makes me want one of those lanceros :dribble:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Great pics - that is a fantastic cigar!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice and a great clean burn.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

You just cant beat that burn


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Tatuaje??? i dont care. i dont like those anyway. :angry:


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

...i want one. :dribble:


----------



## Avs Fan (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks very tasty:dribble:


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

That looks great, Nick. I didn't know there were Tat lanceros. I'm going to have to be on the lookout for those.


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

I remember my first Tat... very similar experience.


----------



## mikedaddy (Oct 19, 2007)

it looks awesome.. I've only had one Tat and it was horrible draw the entire time.. I re-cut it three times! 

I will have to try one of these. Maybe it will redeem the brand for me!


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

I don't remember seeing the Lancero's. It looks like quite the good smoke!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

That looks like an awesome, tasty cigar!!!


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Have had many Tat's but no Lanceros. SO the search begins and my credit card cries. Thanks for sharing. Flint


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Thats cigar looks great! Nice clean burn with a great ash!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Now THAT is an amazing cigar. I need to go pick some up.

Chris


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

HMMMMMM! Can't wait till tomarrow when I light up no less then 5 smokes!!!!


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

I love 'em. I was going to smoke one of each from my Oliva sampler until I had tried each one. But damn those pics make me want a Tat. Must stick to my Oliva plan...


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm taking one of those bad boys to our herf tomorrow!! It's been sleeping for about 2 months :biggrin:


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

mikedaddy said:


> it looks awesome.. I've only had one Tat and it was horrible draw the entire time.. I re-cut it three times!
> 
> I will have to try one of these. Maybe it will redeem the brand for me!


Yeah man they top notch.
I've only had a couple bad ones and the good ones are classic.


----------

